# PCC vs FBI Letter



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,
I am on a work visa in US from last 5+ years. I applied for subclass 189 visa and theletter has CO has left me confused. Per the letter, CO is requesting for the following documents:
1. Evidence of Character - FBI Clearance 
2. Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - National
3. Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local

# 1 is straight forward and clear to me. I am confused between #2 and 3 above. I know that I need to get Indian PCC through Consulate General of India (that's #2 above I guess). But, Am I also required to get PCC from local police dept. in addition to FBI clearance? Please guide. 

Per Australian immigration website - _If you have 
lived in any one of them for a total of one year or more in 
the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from the 
authorities in that country._
If you read this document http://immi-to-australia.com/pdf/Character.pdf and navigate to United States of America section, you'll be further confused:
_Criminal History Record Check
Apply Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division
SCU Mod D-2
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, West Virginia, 26306_

So, what's the difference btw. FBI clearance and Overseas Police Clearance? I am sure I am not the first person to apply for 189. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

darkhorse said:


> Hi,
> I am on a work visa in US from last 5+ years. I applied for subclass 189 visa and theletter has CO has left me confused. Per the letter, CO is requesting for the following documents:
> 1. Evidence of Character - FBI Clearance
> 2. Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - National
> ...


Hi Bob , 

Welcome to the forum . I will try to help you with this .
What CO asking is 

- PCC from India 
- FBI PCC
- PCC from the state you are residing in USA ( This is needed for the applicants who are currently in US )

You need to provide PCC for all the adult from every country you guys resided in for more than 1 year (Cumulative)

Regards 
PD


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Quick question, who can help me with PCC from the local state? Is it the local police dept. in my city?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

darkhorse said:


> Thanks for posting. Quick question, who can help me with PCC from the local state? Is it the local police dept. in my city?


Yes . For example if you are in Maryland and staying in Baltimore , Baltimore Police Department will help you with PCC .

Regards


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

darkhorse said:


> 1. Evidence of Character - FBI Clearance
> 2. Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 3. Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


prseeker has probably addressed your queries but I see something interesting in the list your CO sent you. My CO asked for just #2. #3 wouldn't apply to me since I was last in USA in early 2012. But my CO didn't ask for #1 even though I had lived in USA for close to 10 years. I wonder if I could have gotten away by just providing her my Indian PCC (I had already applied for it but it was taking time and that was what held me up a little). Also, she had originally given me just 28 days. I had read somewhere that due to the time taken for FBI PCC they might give 60 days.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I too got 28 days to respond back. I think this is silly. Sure, medical examination could be done in a matter of a week's time. But, PCC and FBI takes time. That said, the letter did say that if I can't provide the docs within 28 days I need to show proof that I have made genuine efforts to get them. Has anyone passed the 28 day limit?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sure people have passed that limit. As you've mentioned you just need to show that you've made genuine efforts to get them. In the case of the FBI PCC, it could take the FBI to begin processing your request around 4 weeks or so so until then they won't even have information about you. In my case, they received my documents on 23rd Dec but did not have any information regarding me in their database when I contacted them close to the end of Jan. Luckily they did tell me that they were processing mail received around 11-12th Dec so it made sense why they hadn't got to my mail. I attached the email communication and USPS tracking information as proof to my account.

Finally it all worked out well since I was within my 28 days limit... CO had contacted on 20th Jan and my US PCC arrived by 11th Feb. Indian PCC and medicals were done well before that so no issues there.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> I'm sure people have passed that limit. As you've mentioned you just need to show that you've made genuine efforts to get them. In the case of the FBI PCC, it could take the FBI to begin processing your request around 4 weeks or so so until then they won't even have information about you. In my case, they received my documents on 23rd Dec but did not have any information regarding me in their database when I contacted them close to the end of Jan. Luckily they did tell me that they were processing mail received around 11-12th Dec so it made sense why they hadn't got to my mail. I attached the email communication and USPS tracking information as proof to my account.
> 
> Finally it all worked out well since I was within my 28 days limit... CO had contacted on 20th Jan and my US PCC arrived by 11th Feb. Indian PCC and medicals were done well before that so no issues there.


I wish to apply to USA and India PCC while I am still waiting for EOI Invitation. Just to ensure that I can apply for eVisa immediately upon receiving the invite.
1> Are PCC documents required before filing visa or it can be procured prior to CO allocation also ?
2> What is the detailed process to apply for USA PCC while living in India ?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> I wish to apply to USA and India PCC while I am still waiting for EOI Invitation. Just to ensure that I can apply for eVisa immediately upon receiving the invite.
> 1> Are PCC documents required before filing visa or it can be procured prior to CO allocation also ?
> 2> What is the detailed process to apply for USA PCC while living in India ?


1) No, you can start working on obtaining your PCC even after your CO requests you for it but mind you it can take 2+ months to get it so the sooner you start on it, the better.

2) Look at this website...
FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI

You will need to get the fingerprints done in India and then courier the required documents to the FBI and then wait patiently for the results. Also, if possible, in the place where you want the results to be mailed to, you should fill out a US address if someone can receive the results on your behalf since mailing to India can take 40+ days.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

darkhorse said:


> Thanks for posting. I too got 28 days to respond back. I think this is silly. Sure, medical examination could be done in a matter of a week's time. But, PCC and FBI takes time. That said, the letter did say that if I can't provide the docs within 28 days I need to show proof that I have made genuine efforts to get them. Has anyone passed the 28 day limit?


if you show a receipt, confirmation letter/email ...etc., any proof of applying, and tell the CO that it will take longer, the CO will gladly extend


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

darkhorse said:


> Thanks for posting. I too got 28 days to respond back. I think this is silly. Sure, medical examination could be done in a matter of a week's time. But, PCC and FBI takes time. That said, the letter did say that if I can't provide the docs within 28 days I need to show proof that I have made genuine efforts to get them. Has anyone passed the 28 day limit?


As you suspect - many have crossed that.
You just provide proof that its in progress and will take around so-and-so time as per the authority where you requested document. CO will wait until you get the required document. No worries.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

How to apply for USA Police clearance certificate while living in INdia?

Is there any forum/link where I can get the required details?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> How to apply for USA Police clearance certificate while living in INdia?
> 
> Is there any forum/link where I can get the required details?


Quick google search gave me this:
FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI
check if this helps!


----------

